# Amr



## doc5242 (Sep 12, 2007)

How many of you work for AMR (american medical Response) ? I just recieved and offer to work for them for a decent wage.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 13, 2007)

i have a friend that works there, and is fed up with the dispatchers. he is ready to quit because of the fact that they don't give a damn about the crews under them.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 13, 2007)

I know someone who used to work for them.  Got hurt in a wreck in the unit while on a call, they fought the workplace injury claim tooth and nail.  He no longer works in EMS.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 13, 2007)

PArescueEMT said:


> i have a friend that works there, and is fed up with the dispatchers. he is ready to quit because of the fact that they don't give a damn about the crews under them.


 
But Doc5242 keep in mind this is not always the case.  All dispatch centers are different.  Some AMR dispatch centers are in the AMR office(s), some sit right along side of local 911 operators.

PA... has your friend tried to kill them with kindness?  Maybe order a cake, pizza, subs, something for them?  Cause we all know dispatchers love to eat.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 13, 2007)

well chimp... he has tried that, but the yelled at him saying that they already had trouble fitting in their chairs... j/k he can't order anything to be delivered to them because of a locked security fence, and he can't deliver them personally because of distance... he is in a rock and a hard place.

The biggest problem is that they hold him over 3-4 hours on all of his shifts (which are 12 hours) everyday


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Sep 13, 2007)

*run, don't walk, runnnnnn...*

I consider my two years of employment there to be the WORST two years of my career. Indifferent management that only cares about UHUs, and keeping hours to a minimum, dispatchers that have no business being dispatchers (ours was a Hooters waitress the manager hired without interviewing) and vehicle maintenance that was carried out by the absolute lowest bidder, CHIMPs could have done better.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Sep 13, 2007)

sorry no offense meant Chimpie, I should have said Llamas could have done better.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 13, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> CHIMPs could have done better.










oldschoolmedic said:


> sorry no offense meant Chimpie, I should have said Llamas could have done better.


----------



## dschambers3 (Sep 13, 2007)

The company I worked for just sold out to AMR.  I finished the entrance paperwork and other stuff today.  AMR seems ok it has perks but it also is the largest ambulance service in America so BS comes with it. I am very disappointed with their Paramedic school. I applied, took the entrance test and never heard back from them.  I only intend on staying with them until I get a firefighter job.  I hope that will be soon.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 14, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> (ours was a Hooters waitress the manager hired without interviewing) .



Hey don't diss on Hooters Girls. We're not all stupid.


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm happy to say that I've did my two years in the whole and repaid my debt to society:wacko:

How may of these can we come up with?

Another Missed Response
Ambulance May Respond
AM-rta    (MARTA is the ATL Rail system)
American Medical Rejects...


----------



## doc5242 (Sep 14, 2007)

I was looking to sign with them because I was told, that once you are an AMR employee, you can transfer anywhere they have a base very very easily, I was looking to go to DC, or somwhere in the south.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 14, 2007)

Pamela said:


> Hey don't diss on Hooters Girls. We're not all stupid.



The world needs more Hooter girls


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 14, 2007)

worst job i ever had. they dont care about you at all. you are a number. and if you cost them money, watch out. 

find another job. you'll be much happier shoveling poop at a barnyard


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 15, 2007)

doc5242 said:


> I was looking to sign with them because I was told, that once you are an AMR employee, you can transfer anywhere they have a base very very easily, I was looking to go to DC, or somwhere in the south.



You have to be an employee for a year, have a clean discipline record, be accepted by the new operation, and have your current operation's aopproval...which means that if they are short handed, or they like you, or for whatever reason, then they can deny it.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 15, 2007)

Grady_emt said:


> I'm happy to say that I've did my two years in the whole and repaid my debt to society:wacko:
> 
> How may of these can we come up with?
> 
> ...



From another site that many are familiar with:

AMR- Another Murderer Responding, Award for Murder Recipient, Another Medicare Rejection, Another Mexican Replacement, All My Retards, Ambulance Might Respond, Another Mediocre Response, Another missed rescue, a-moral rejects, Ahh My Ride, Ambulance Might Respond ,Ain't My Responsibility or Another Medicare  Run, Amercian Money Response Another Medicare Run,  AMR spelled backwards is RMA, Ain't My Responsibilty, Almost Made a Rescue, About Made a Response, Americas Most Reduclous,  American Medical Retards, Assaulted My Rectum, *******s, Morons, and Rejects


----------



## MMiz (Sep 15, 2007)

I worked for a private that competed with AMR, and I'm not sure we were much better.

My personal favorite was, *All Mighty Retarded.*

It seemed like all of our EMTs had been around the block, but not many came from AMR... until AMR closed up shop.


----------



## revtaco (Sep 15, 2007)

I worked at AMR Ohio for 10 years, and honestly it wasn't to bad. The place I work at know the Corporate Sup. isn't an EMT, not even 1st.responder and he used to be the head Mouse at Chuck E. Cheese! I kid you not folks. He is the nephew ( big surprise there) of one of the owners.

I have been in EMS for almost 25 years, and this place is really ridiculous. The right hand has no idea on this Earth what the left hand is doing. I took a trip not long ago to Kentucky to bring a pt. to Cleveland for treatment, When I got on scene the family told me he had been dead for 3 months. Somebody really checked on that one. I asked the Mouse when I got back who was supposed to check on it, and it was none other than the mouse himself!


----------



## crash_cart (Sep 16, 2007)

*Bad news*

I don't know much about them, but recent articles certainly aren't flattering.  From a recent google "news" search.:wacko:

Ethical questions raised regarding AMR in Spokane.

Over billing controversy in Wyoming.

Colorado investigation-uncertified use of equipment.

:unsure::glare::unsure:


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 20, 2007)

Chimpie said:


> But Doc5242 keep in mind this is not always the case.  All dispatch centers are different.  Some AMR dispatch centers are in the AMR office(s), some sit right along side of local 911 operators.



In our county, they *are* the 911 dispatchers. Err, the dispatchers are county employees, and are simply dispatching the AMR rigs (and occasionally, us)


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2007)

PArescueEMT said:


> i have a friend that works there, and is fed up with the dispatchers. he is ready to quit because of the fact that they don't give a damn about the crews under them.


Hey... don't you knock them Philly... I mean Mid-Atlantic Region... dispatchers. Everyone loves them!


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2007)

Jon said:


> Hey... don't you knock them Philly... I mean Mid-Atlantic Region... dispatchers. Everyone loves them!


It is a shame I didn't get to see this before... I work for them part time out of Philly. I like it... but I'm not there often, and when I am, I work special events... so I almost never work a regular shift.

I like it... I deployed to Louisana with them after Katrina, and they had their act somewhat in gear, and were able to make due with what they were given by the state/FEMA. They also brought their own command structure along, which was VERY good.


Nationwide, the company is often seen as a good place to work. Yes... there are often issues with individual operations in the news.. but they operate in 40 states and the District of Columbia, and are the largest private EMS provider in the country - so that isn't unexpected.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 11, 2007)

dschambers3 said:


> The company I worked for just sold out to AMR.  I finished the entrance paperwork and other stuff today.




Did they can you guys? I was curious as to why AMR bought out that particular company too.. (I was thinking of applying there when I move to Dallas)


----------



## dschambers3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*amr thoughts*

No I was not canned. I reapplied for my position etc.. I now am a full amr employee and so far it's not to bad. It has goods and bads.  I am mainly tired of the transport service. I need 911 time.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 4, 2008)

AMR has definatly had some intersting follys, My University EMS Squad would call them for transports when the pt needed hospital time. They are usually really slow to get there. And one time the drove into our campus the wrong direction over a one way spike strip, Stredded all four of the tires on the ambulance and then crashed it into a curb infront of one of our dorms, a very classy momment for AMR


----------



## rollingbones (Feb 5, 2008)

Here at the Julie B. Fubar Memorial Retirement Home, we have several residents who once worked for AMR.  It's only thru their benefits that these fine medics can now afford to live in such a fine place during their better years.  Everynight and twice on Staurday, they all gather in a circle and toaste this fine institution with Prune Juice Shooters.  It's a life style and high status they all worked hard to acquire!!!!


----------

